
It's Now Possible to Disable and Strip Down Intel's ME Blob - systemfreund
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Intel-ME-Cleaning
======
parent5446
I'm very curious as to what extent it is "partially deblob"ed, and also how
much it is "reducing its ability to interface with the system". It sounds very
much like this is a partial fix, which of course is better than nothing. But
the most important part of a partial fix is knowing what parts are fixed and
what parts are not.

Exactly what functionality of Intel ME is disabled when running this? And what
control does Intel still retain afterward? Unfortunately, I know next to
nothing about the low-level details, so I cannot glean this information from
the code itself. The best resource I can understand is in the wiki [0], but I
still don't know what might be contained in the FPTR.

[0] [https://github.com/corna/me_cleaner/wiki/How-does-it-
work%3F](https://github.com/corna/me_cleaner/wiki/How-does-it-work%3F)

~~~
db48x
Everything except the hardware initialization, from the looks of it. That
includes the benign stuff like thermal monitoring too.

